# New Modern Arnis Video!



## Guro Harold (Feb 9, 2004)

Guro Dawud Muhammad has just released a new Modern Arnis Video covering strikes and disarms.

I have not seen the actual video itself but saw the notice on his website which is below:

http://muhammadsmartialarts.com/mainframe.htm

I had the pleasure to meet Guro Muhammad at the October Memorial Service for the late Grand Master Remy A. Presas a few years ago in Pa.

Among the other styles that he studies and teaches, Mr Muhammad also is an associate instructor in Sayoc-Kali from what I recall.

Please see the link above to find out the order information and if possible, please post  a review.

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2004)

I met Guro Dawud Muhammad at the Symposium in 2003.

He was a very nice and polite and knowledgeable.

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I met Guro Dawud Muhammad at the Symposium in 2003.
> 
> He was a very nice and polite and knowledgeable.
> ...



Ditto.  My thoughts exactly.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

